# Web3 Dev, what should I build?



## Mapface (Aug 31, 2022)

What build?


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 31, 2022)

who cares no one will see it


----------



## Mapface (Aug 31, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> who cares no one will see it


that's why you become a lolcow


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 31, 2022)

no u


----------



## The Luigi Player (Aug 31, 2022)

Nigga


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Aug 31, 2022)

Artificial Intelligence in JavaScript


----------



## Welsh Catgirl Enjoyer (Aug 31, 2022)

Build some grass in the metaverse so you can go touch it.


----------



## Male Idiot (Aug 31, 2022)

NFTs of Chris chan's navy.


----------



## Barbussy Enjoyer (Aug 31, 2022)

Build a noose and then hang yourself with it. You'll never be a real programmer.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 31, 2022)

A database of people we've unalived.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Aug 31, 2022)

A better understanding of the actual relative value of new technologies.


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Aug 31, 2022)

Nothing, keep your web3 faggotry to yourself


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Aug 31, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> Artificial Intelligence in JavaScript



We already have Chris and Kengle we don't need another one like that.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 31, 2022)

Try building a shed, there's good money in construction nowadays.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Aug 31, 2022)

AI cumbots


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Aug 31, 2022)

something that launders money and obstructs the us government


----------



## Akashic Retard (Aug 31, 2022)

Build something that audits the ethereum chain and verifies the actual amount of eth in circulation


----------



## Yarizuiiii (Aug 31, 2022)

Build something in real life or some practical application that people can download and use on the desktop - Web3 solves fuck all that people will notice or even benefit from, same with how 5G is only really intended for a niche industry purpose (advanced manufacturing) but is yet being pushed as a consumer upgrade to 4G. In 5G's case it costs 3-4x more for the hardware when compared to 4G and reaches 1/5 of the range of 4G too. It's fucking useless yet it'll be adopted and pushed to the chagrin of the consumer.
Get some fucking practical skills and build something of actual VALUE in the real world (including shit you can download onto physical media and use forever). No future will benefit from a shit Web3 project that'd cease to exist in the event of an electrical outage.


----------



## Rear Admiral Butthole (Aug 31, 2022)

I suggest you build yourself some bitches.


----------



## JJLiautaud (Aug 31, 2022)

One use NFT N-Word Passes


----------



## Mapface (Sep 2, 2022)

(((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) said:


> something that launders money and obstructs the us government


like a gambling platform that no body can shut down and anybody can bet on any public truth that the governance protocol agrees to reports the truth on?

hrm...


----------



## awoo (Sep 2, 2022)

unironically build an archival service that is more reliable than Internet Archive and archive.md 
or a distrubted decentralized forum

there are actual good things you can do with decentralization besides making stupid monkey pictures


----------



## Mittens (Sep 2, 2022)

OnlyFans clone.   I mean fuck web3, the idea of integrating payment into websites is fucking awful for the end users long term.   Gonna be pay to surf one day.   But an OnlyFans clone would be particularly suited to the charge for everything mentality.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Sep 2, 2022)

Make a program that gets you a girlfriend


----------



## Mapface (Sep 2, 2022)

awoo said:


> unironically build an archival service that is more reliable than Internet Archive and archive.md
> or a distrubted decentralized forum
> 
> there are actual good things you can do with decentralization besides making stupid monkey pictures


As long as I don't go to prison, I should be working on a "decentralized infrastructure DAO" project in 2023.



Demonslayer1776 said:


> Make a program that gets you a girlfriend


money typically does that. but i'm not worried about money



Mittens said:


> OnlyFans clone.   I mean fuck web3, the idea of integrating payment into websites is fucking awful for the end users long term.   Gonna be pay to surf one day.   But an OnlyFans clone would be particularly suited to the charge for everything mentality.


requires lots of storage

---------------edit
just had a thought. if KF goes offline, the decentralized infrastructure DAO thing would really be of interest to the "free speech" argument. A bit ambitious, but not anything that hasn't been done before.


----------



## Mittens (Sep 2, 2022)

Mapface said:


> requires lots of storage
> 
> ---------------edit
> just had a thought. if KF goes offline, the decentralized infrastructure DAO thing would really be of interest to the "free speech" argument. A bit ambitious, but not anything that hasn't been done before.



Why store anything locally, what about IPFS or storj for that?


----------



## awoo (Sep 2, 2022)

Mapface said:


> As long as I don't go to prison, I should be working on a "decentralized infrastructure DAO" project in 2023.
> 
> 
> money typically does that. but i'm not worried about money
> ...


yes that was what I was talking about in decentralized forums. 
https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantForum this is one example I found of the idea


----------



## Mapface (Sep 2, 2022)

Mittens said:


> Why store anything locally, what about IPFS or storj for that?


streaming speeds for other usecases.  "power" is the main thing that comes to mind.
i know storage is cheap ,but is it so cheap that ipfs can host all of youtube? i don't know, I don't think so though

when you say "local" I am thinking relative to the servers/cloud of this infrastructure I've talked about. not local as in user's client


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 2, 2022)

Mapface said:


> like a gambling platform that no body can shut down and anybody can bet on any public truth that the governance protocol agrees to reports the truth on?
> 
> hrm...


there are sites that do this already, they use chainlink. Any values they verify with their oracles you can build into a smart contract and do anything with. You could of course make your own verification system but they already have a lot of shit covered.


----------



## Mittens (Sep 2, 2022)

Mapface said:


> streaming speeds for other usecases.  "power" is the main thing that comes to mind.
> i know storage is cheap ,but is it so cheap that ipfs can host all of youtube? i don't know, I don't think so though
> 
> when you say "local" I am thinking relative to the servers/cloud of this infrastructure I've talked about. not local as in user's client



Probably not ipfs now that I asked a dude about it, the speeds are apparently in line with tor.   Storj might work, particularly if the onus to store data is on the client.

Although, really, cost be damned if you can create a viable YT competitor.   The catbox person spends about $7g a month on hosting, and not sure about gvid.tv, but might be worth talking to the dude, he's pretty accessible.    The potential value of a viable competitor is enormous and probably worth eating some costs for.

But what I was thinking of was more of facilitating the process of women whoring themselves out, letting the users bear any costs, and taking a cut.   Digital pimp.


----------



## º¿º™ (Sep 2, 2022)

Build a bot that predicts FBI gayops.


----------



## Mapface (Sep 2, 2022)

Secret Messages said:


> there are sites that do this already, they use chainlink. Any values they verify with their oracles you can build into a smart contract and do anything with. You could of course make your own verification system but they already have a lot of shit covered.


yeah lol, chainlink is my competition a bit.



Mittens said:


> Although, really, cost be damned if you can create a viable YT competitor.   The catbox person spends about $7g a month on hosting, and not sure about gvid.tv, but might be worth talking to the dude, he's pretty accessible.    The potential value of a viable competitor is enormous and probably worth eating some costs for.


I know it sounds grand, but this should be possible. our solution is pretty crude, we just have watchers backed by assets physically watching over the boxes. the big innovation is how the governance protocol works because it is very difficult to compromise.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 2, 2022)

SNEED


----------



## Had (Sep 2, 2022)

what about making kiwi.tv
like a version of http://watch.mati.live/
but it would host the videos and have an archive of old ones and older streams. And you could even put a fount end in to add the live stream to the site, but all around just have a "cleaner look"


----------



## Jones McCann (Sep 2, 2022)

Current "Web3", does that just mean infect everything with crypto scams? The decentralized Internet vision of Web3 is still only a concept, it's also a band-aid fix for society going to shit and censoring everything. Technology requires centralization to expand; just because people found a cool way to distribute a ledger doesn't mean you can extrapolate it out to all communications. In a perfect would you wouldn't need Web3 because people wouldn't want to kill you and ban you from everything for saying Nigger, and you can't simply add some decentralization to fix that problem.


----------



## 777Flux (Sep 3, 2022)

If "web3" had any actual value besides being another buzzword pajeets can add to their cryptoscams you wouldn't be asking the question of "what to build", you would be building something already.

How about do a flip instead


----------



## Mapface (Sep 3, 2022)

777Flux said:


> If "web3" had any actual value besides being another buzzword pajeets can add to their cryptoscams you wouldn't be asking the question of "what to build", you would be building something already.
> 
> How about do a flip instead


The infrastructure project actually makes web3 useful, because now we're capable of decentralizing everything else.
I asked "what build?" just to get some ideas.
Most of the ideas here wont work without that infrastructure. 

Idk, just looking for a spark. Long road ahead. lots of code. not sure I want to do it. really existential


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Sep 4, 2022)

Mittens said:


> Gonna be pay to surf one day


I mean youre already paying your ISP for internet access


----------



## Mittens (Sep 4, 2022)

1996 Toyota Camry said:


> I mean youre already paying your ISP for internet access



What does that have to do with anything?   You pay an ISP so nobody should mind being forced to pay for all the content they access?   I do not follow that thinking at all.


----------



## magickittyz (Sep 5, 2022)

(((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) said:


> something that launders money and obstructs the us government





Mapface said:


> like a gambling platform that no body can shut down and anybody can bet on any public truth that the governance protocol agrees to reports the truth on?
> 
> hrm...


Take one for the team and make Tornado Cash II, they hate that.
Dutch Judge Orders Tornado Cash Dev to Stay in Jail for 3 More Months


			https://twitter.com/TornadoCash/status/1557048526986780677


----------



## Mapface (Sep 6, 2022)

magickittyz said:


> Take one for the team and make Tornado Cash II, they hate that.
> Dutch Judge Orders Tornado Cash Dev to Stay in Jail for 3 More Months
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TornadoCash/status/1557048526986780677


that shit just boils my blood honestly.
kiwi's latest situation makes me feel the same.

the betting dao/oracle is something I've actually created.
I'm about ready to strike with full force


----------

